
A one-year Nextcloud bug can lead to Data loss if you use a Google Pixel Device - mritzmann
https://github.com/nextcloud/android/issues/3301
======
mritzmann
This issue is the reason why I left Nextcloud this February. Nextcloud is a
great software and i like the feeling of freedom and privacy. But, if I have
to choose between data consistency and data privacy, then I choose data
consistency.

Losing important photos and memories is something that must not happen. The
worst thing is: The user may not notice the problem.

* In my case 15 of 23 photos were uploaded (In other words, I would have to count the photos after uploading them)

* Nextcloud does not report an error to the user

I was lucky that my smartphone has a trash bin and I even noticed the problem.

